
AI better at finding skin cancer than doctors - jonbaer
https://www.yahoo.com/news/ai-better-finding-skin-cancer-doctors-study-230756918.html
======
xo5vik
Looks like this is the paper referred to - published yesterday: "Man against
machine: diagnostic performance of a deep learning convolutional neural
network for dermoscopic melanoma recognition in comparison to 58
dermatologists", by H.A. Haenssle et al. Annals of Oncology.
doi:10.1093/annonc/mdy166
[https://doi.org/10.1093/annonc/mdy166](https://doi.org/10.1093/annonc/mdy166)

------
molszanski
Isn't it the case, that doctors simply don't have enough time per patient to
do things correctly and thoroughly?

~~~
p1esk
Even if this is the case, would it be easier to change how doctors do things,
or to make an iphone app to classify the image?

